# Lets see those pictures gone wrong!!



## sullylvr

I know we all have them, those pictures of the moments you dont really want to remember. Weither it is the sheer concentration on your face as you do a jumping course or th not so pretty picture of getting left behind, even that "oh poop" moment when your horse is naughty. LETS SEE THOSE NOT SO GOOD HOHRSEY PHOTOS!! 

ill start you out. 
so heres one om my lovely boy sully taking off with me. bareback.
and one of my friend (with permission) after a not so great jump *notice the pole on the ground* hehehe.


----------



## Deerly

What a fun thread!! I can't wait to see what people post! :lol:

I had many photos like that taken but they have all been summarily DELETED! I had a few in mind but they are long lost in the recycle bin it seems 

Here's an only psuedo embarrassing one. My roommate and I took Jax for a walk on the trails and he kept jigging and being a little butt so I'd turn him in circles and he'd snatch up some grass very opportunistically. He made me look like an excellent horse woman that day, that's for sure :wink:


----------



## Valley

Here is pic the first time my OTTSB trotted with me, also the first day of his new boots, which arent on properly! (Yes I am holding onto his mane  when he wold pace instead of trot it was scary, he was wayyyyyy to fast:shock


----------



## roro

I swear I usually don't mount like this. Something caught my attention and I made a total dork of myself.


----------



## BexnDelta

heres some lunging pictures sort of gone wrong :/


----------



## BexnDelta

By The Way The Chestnut is a 17.2hh tb who is 20 and the appy is a 15hh 11yo


----------



## AfterParty

This is when I owned a little 12.1hh welsh pony .
Her name is Maple. 
This was at a show when I was about 12 years old.
Maple had a rearing problem but I worked her through it , she taught me all I know when riding.


----------



## HowClever

*awwww, cute snuggles! Wait...what the heck is going on with that leg Hugo!? (I caught him mid squeal)*











*Look out pony!*


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain




----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Those hoof-stomp squeals always startle me! lol


HowClever said:


> * (I caught him mid squeal)*


----------



## AfterParty

My mare squeals like a pig but is right in the horses face with her ears up . I never expect it so it freaks me out !


----------



## ashleym100

In this pic the foal had climbed over his mom,where he was stuck for about 10 min until she ever so gently rolled to help him off


----------



## AfterParty

oh my gosh , that is so adorable. Those photos honestly made my day


----------



## Gidget

How cute!


----------



## boxer

This is such a fun thread, giving me such a giggle. here is a couple of mine. the first one is my first ride on Lena when I got her home, she had a teensy problem with being on the contact lol. the second one shows my horrible facial expression when learning to back her up haha


----------



## RedTree

I wish I had some photos of my embrassing moments.
Sometimes Buzz does massive jumps and I don't expect it I can only imagine what my face looks like lol, but no one ever seems to have a camera on hand. Shame lol


----------



## sullylvr

Hahahahah these are all so funny and cute! Every picture literally makes me giggle. Sometimes pictures turn up so funny. heheh I especially love the pictures of the foal stuck on it's mommy  keep em' coming!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


>


Woah these are close calls! Beautiful horses, they astound me.


----------



## Indyhorse

oh, I LOVE this thread! Completely cracking up! Fantastic pictures, everyone!

Okay here's mine. This is {quite} a few years ago. Riding an appy I had, Gypsy, in the round pen. Just walking along, calm as can be, chatting with my friend (who is clicking the camera)








THEN...a nearby donkey brays abruptly, Gypsy spooks and bolts, I'm left making a frog face and flailing to grab for mane while my friend cracks up and clicks away on the camera.....










And a third pic - not horse related but too funny not to share. I was visiting my family in San Diego, and we went to the beach. First time my son had seen the ocean and was old enough to enjoy it, so I thought I'd take a lovely, classic picture of him running along the beach, those are always gorgeous shots, right?

This is what I got:










a split second before he did a belly flop. Sigh.


----------



## mswp27

Great pictures everyone! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Was taking a few pics of my daughter riding Spike one day. She just turned 7 but... where is my two year old?? Uh-oh!!


----------



## sullylvr

hahahahaha at IndyHorse and Skipsfirststrike's photos!! when i saw your two year old at the bottom of the picture i actually laughed out loud!!


----------



## phoenix

Loving the photos.

i always have a tonne of photos gone wrong and sometimes i even save them.

My horse tends to be a bit of a camera hog so most of my photos of him look like the first photo. Extreme closeup! he does this when the video camera is rolling too, my camera is covered in horse snot.

But sometime a photo going a bit wrong can produce some amazing results! i took the second pic hoping to get a photo of phoenix modeling his new fly mask, instead i got him being very cheeky and didn't see it until i got home,


----------



## HowClever

I think I would probably be more likely to call these ones photos gone epicly RIGHT! haha










*It was pretty before he started shaking*









*Look out Phoenix, Kody doesn't look happy!*









*Ahh payback is a sweet sweet thing*









*I swear when I pushed the button to take the photo he had all 4 feet on the ground!*


----------



## ToHotToTrot

Im loving this thread


----------



## sullylvr

Bump! I know y'all have em!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

HAHA! I love the foal one <3

These are either pictures I've taken or pictures of me:

haha jake took off a LITTLE early with her... bareback xD









My Best friend dead on her pony. 
















to









Me... xD









Me... Overjump much?









RAWR









Hai.


----------



## Rissa

Oh, I got one. A horse at an ACTHA competition I did photography at did NOT want to step into the box.













And the IEA Horse Trails at the Hoosier Horse Park. This horse did a MAJOR over jump and caught his rider by total surprise. The look on her face makes this picture.













Same place. I think the look on the HORSES face says it all. "Woman, if you can't see what you're doing let me have my face back."


----------



## Indyhorse

^^ omg that second picture is HILARIOUS, I just laughed so hard I had tears


----------



## gypsygirl

rhydy & i at pony club champs in SJ a couple years ago...haha i had only had her about 2 months then. she ran & then chipped massively. the jump was about 3'6" or 3'9" & the turn afterwards was really sharp to a skinny. some how we made it though !


----------



## my2geldings

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


>


It's a really neat photo! look at those 2 beauties, nice shots too!


----------



## haleighxx

i think she over jumped it by a little


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin

Rissa I love the second picture you posted, that is TOO FUNNY. The third one is great too.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

wow loving the pics I have quite a few (seeing as I take my camera everywhere to catch everything lol)

they go from oldest to newest:


Phantom laying down to roll butt up and everything lol



Dont worry I've been taking lessons lol this was over a year ago and i was playing around with jumping....umm didnt work out well but I am happy to say I didnt land on his back after this because he stopped short i was in the air and I went fly fly into a fence not fun but hey im getting better with the lessons!!!



this would have been cute but he decided to rub his head on mine lol



his "buddy" louie was walking over



and again Louie walks by (phantom doesnt enjoy his instigative young "friend")



scout kicking up his heels like a dork


then to add insult to injury he sticks out his tongue ahaha



tongue shot!


and finally...he really really wanted the cookie enough to look like a dork for it


sorry so many pics lol


----------



## Mickey4793

Woops. Horse stopped, I didn't.


----------



## sullylvr

Hehe I love all these pictures. I got some the other day I'll put them up asap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Oh boy! I got some fantastic ones from this week!! I will definitely leave a note in my phone so i dont forget to post them tomorrow. This is going to be good :twisted:


----------



## corinowalk

Alright...since it is in a funny manner...here we go!

This is my friends horse Izzy and me. He will not tolerate any leg pressure at all...he responds my galloping clumisly and bucking.


And this is me trying to get a cute picture of me and Nico together...turned out great eh?!

No Nico! Bad Nico!

And the Signature Nico Head Flip.


----------



## my2geldings

Mickey4793 said:


> Woops. Horse stopped, I didn't.


 Bahahaha! this one is good (I'm sorry if it hurt) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mickey4793

My2Geldings said:


> Bahahaha! this one is good (I'm sorry if it hurt) :lol: :lol: :lol:


No it didn't actually, holding the reins was the smartest thing I did in this case, because the horse pulled back from the jump and took me with him which prevented a crotch injury on my part :lol:


----------



## Bluezepher94

Haha, these are awesome/funny pictures! 
I love this post. :]

I'm sorry I don't have any. :/
Unfortunately, the camera's never there for my falls or other interesting moments. xD


----------



## draftrider

Poneh bad hair day


----------



## draftrider

Someone got their head in the way


----------



## upupandflyaway1

I can't get the video to work for here. Darn it.


----------



## speedy da fish

hehe cool thread!

'no i cant look at the camera, i was hungary!'








'well i cant look now, im itchy!'








'yes, i rolled in snow... problem?'








'well you told me to smile!'








'ah! flash went off... in eyes!'








'thats better'


----------



## HollyBubbles

up, up ... and yeah. starting to go up.

We'll just jump ahead here, so holly slides back says bubbles


Ive got better ones but i cant post them right now lol


----------



## RowdyLover

O.M.G DraftRider I was sure that was a pic of my little Bossy man!


----------



## my2geldings

*Here are mine*


----------



## Riding Large

hahaha love those


----------



## draftrider

RowdyLover said:


> O.M.G DraftRider I was sure that was a pic of my little Bossy man!


It might be!! Those horrid little ponies get around! =) This one was a 3 yr old little gelding that came into our rescue. The girls were always fussing over his 'do trying to get it to do something.... anything!


----------



## BaliDoll

he looks dead... o.o lol
















A little tongue out action classes things up..
these didn't so much go "wrong" as just make me crack up in how they turned out.








trying to take a nice picture of Go Bar, my Bali boy's daddy... and he looks like a goof! haha









another of go bar looking like a dork lol


----------



## ridingismylife2

Love this thread!  haha...
Rissa, that second photo is awesome! It looks like the horse is thinking "WEEEEE!!!"... so cute!

Overjump much?









Too deep!









Got sliiiightly left behind xD


----------



## drafteventer

He looks like a wooly mammoth or something! Haha I love this thread, keep em coming!


----------



## LoveStory10

Love Story wanted her close up:


----------



## Kiki

BAHAHAHAHA that pic cracks me up....her face totally priceless!!
Ok heres a few of my own horsey fails.....
the first one is why you shoudnt take photos with cameraphones that have the capabilities of a middle aged camera....Dana moved
the second is why you DONT give your horse toffees 
third: mounting....FAIL
four: is this her head or her.....hmmmmm.....actually its her head if you look at the shadow lol


----------



## Indyhorse

Not a pic gone wrong, just found it funny. Was taking pictures this afternoon. 

Finn! Don't **** off the pony!!


----------



## sullylvr

Bahahahah @ kiki that headless picture looks legit!! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SuprisedLove

Aww those are some cute pictures I adore the shires their legends they look bundles of fun lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Awesome photos everyoine, these are making my day! 

1st: From a campout earlier this year with a freind. Pumpkin had geniously managed to get milo on his face and was trying to lick his lips when the photo was taken. 
2nd: This one was from the next day, playing dress ups.


----------



## Domino13011

Bahaha that first picture is funny! ^^^


----------



## LoveStory10

My mom still has no idea how Love's head got in this shot. She was trying to take a photo of the sky lol


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Hahaha! This thread is awesome 
I went out into the pasture with my camera on a mission to get a beautiful picture of my horse surrounded by pretty trees and lush green grass, and this is what I got:


----------



## zanyoutthere

Hahaha that one os totally pricless^^^


----------



## Seifur

Seifur LOVES to stand and walk in my way while I'm trying to take pictures of the other horses!









Sindri and Seifur thought it would would be a great idea to start running after the other horses and then suddenly stop xD


----------



## Amarea

I just came across this one on another board and about died laughing. It's a horse rolling but the dirt that he stirred up while rolling makes it look like he passed gas!


----------



## equiniphile

^LOL that's priceless!


----------



## Cheezeit32

Kelly wanted to investigate what was flashing him in the eye, instead of standing still. lol!


----------



## PintoTess

I have seen this in horsepower magazine! Funny pics guys


----------



## keopsandco

Nice pictures


----------



## sullylvr

Id love to get this thread up and going again!! 
all not so good photos welcome!!!:lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

Here are mine...first few are from when Rodeo had his first experience with getting wet with the hose....LOL


----------



## sullylvr

yay yay yay!!

^ haha rodeo looks less than pleased with his first bath!


----------



## csimkunas6

^Hahahah, he wasnt a fan of it at all!!! But stood still after working with him for a little while....but yeah, he doesnt look too happy LOL


----------



## sullylvr

hahah on a hot day, they learn to loooove it! Rodeo is gorgeous btw!


----------



## csimkunas6

It was warm that day, warm enough for a bath, just not warm enough....once I got him sprayed off a little, he just stood there like "ah this is the life! " LOL, it just took some time to get him to that point...

Thank you!! Im anxious to see him all shedded out, and when he is finished growing...thats going to be a little while tho


----------



## sullylvr

hahah theyre all big goof balls! they just dont realize it! 
i love how hes got that big bald face, and his spots look so compact and crisp (from what i can see) i cant imagine how crisp they'll be one the fuzzies are gone!!


----------



## csimkunas6

Thank you! I think hes interesting looking as well! I love how the white on his face goes around his one eye, and on his check a bit, and on the other side, doesnt go near his eye...but has some patching below it....he also has one stocking, and on his left rear(I believe) he has a strip of white that goes up just the middle of his leg....as for his spots, he has a few on his neck, and his barrel, but besides that, he really doesnt have too many.

But yesssss, I cannot wait until he is done shedding! He really just started to shed heavily this past week.


----------



## AngieLee

Love the pictures! 

heres some of mine!!

Norman: umm.... more birthday cake please! (we make horsey birthday cakes haha oats, molasis,carrots and apples)











I guess sunny was tired?




























My nana's first time meeting my horse. Caught her in mid movement, lookes like she's doing some sort of dance haha










it was going to be a cute picture, then Cody had to ruin it by sticking out his toung lol 









and bareback jog gone very wrong. look at my positoning....eww.... and my expression isnt very flattering at all. ahahahahahaha!!! (didnt help that my stirrups aere too long and im wearing my mud boots and not my riding boots. lol)












and i know this is not horse related but i couldn't resist! hope its ok to have beer in pictures. and no he wasnt drinking it lol


----------



## sullylvr

LOL^^^ those are really funny!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

was trying to get a pretty picture of her walking. and instead she looks like a bloodhound sniffing the ground.








she did NOT want a bath today...








decided to shake..








and then eat leaves... -_-








TRIED to get a pretty picture with the flowers...








if you look... he was crapping on snowflakes face..


----------



## Endiku

(all pictures taken by me)

Nutmeg and one of her 'leadline' sessions. Who took who for a walk? (I guess she was getting back at us for giving her a bath)


























"IS THAT A SNAKE?!" 









' No food?! You monster! ' 








' I asked for an ALFALFA CUBE, not a carrot! Stupid servant ' 









what started out as an adorable picture of Sour and I ended up with me getting bit in the face...ON CAMERA!


----------



## lilkitty90

and more picture failures.. this one was my fault.. we wanted a nicely aligned butt shot.. and this is what we got.. -_-


----------



## Twilight Arabians

My friends horse Manly after having a few days off. 










Willow is such a good listener, I said everybody smile and she did. 










Don't turn your back on Willow, she likes to lick!











Stand? I don't think so!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Oy. I once again have SO many. I literally carry my camera with me everywhere!!

This is what Grey Cloud thinks of the texas rollback









He WAS standing nice and out of nowhere dropped to roll as soon as I clicked the camera haha









Charlie Pony looks like he had a bit too much christmas cheer haha









all 4 were on the ground no one expects a 30yr old horse with arthritis and ringbone to buck haha Poppy acts like a spring chicken









butthead lol









Oh no Zippy look out!!!









well ~scratches head~









After TC grabbed Zippy's halter Zippy let out a surprise squeal that made me fly back and land on my butt haha wish I had THAT on camera









Self explanitory haha (guess where I ended up...)









Check the gorgeous facial expression.....he was trying to pull the reins away and turn around(to the right) in mid lope so I had to keep him straight and kick him forward so I didn't hit the dirt haha









half of my horse disappeared haha....didnt check camera settings









The leather part of Phantoms break away was a tad long and it curled when it got wet so this pic looks like he has EXTREMELY long curly eyelashes haha


----------



## PintoTess

Awww thats a cute horse


----------



## lildonkey8

Good pix everyone! I wanna bring it up again too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayflyaway

Back in the saddle - as a photographer - I LOVE your pics! Oh gosh, those are fantastic!


----------



## Hunter65

This thread is awesome. I have a couple of picts and see what else I can dig up.
Hunter after too much wine lol was when he got gelded








Hunter after his first bath








Water was very cold lol


----------



## Gallop On

This is a lunging photo gone bad... He looks like a flying frog in this photo. I was training him over jumps as you can tell and... I had my brother taking photos and he took it at a horid time... Lol, he was rescued so he looks a little rugged in this photo.

Picture 3 of 19 from Rescued Arabian

And here is another one, He was staring at something out in the distance when I decided I wanted a nose shot. Lol, it turned out farely well.

Picture 15 of 19 from Rescued Arabian

My Appy loves his pictures being taken. 

Picture 15 of 19 from Rescued Arabian

Sorry, I dont exactly know how to post photos like where you dont have to click a link.


----------



## Hunter65

Gallop On said:


> This is a lunging photo gone bad... He looks like a flying frog in this photo. I was training him over jumps as you can tell and... I had my brother taking photos and he took it at a horid time... Lol, he was rescued so he looks a little rugged in this photo.
> 
> Picture 3 of 19 from Rescued Arabian
> 
> And here is another one, He was staring at something out in the distance when I decided I wanted a nose shot. Lol, it turned out farely well.
> 
> Picture 15 of 19 from Rescued Arabian
> 
> My Appy loves his pictures being taken.
> 
> Picture 15 of 19 from Rescued Arabian
> 
> Sorry, I dont exactly know how to post photos like where you dont have to click a link.



Click the go advanced button below, click on the attachment button (paper clip) upload photo, close window, go back and click attachment button and add pic.


----------



## Katze

bump bump! keep those pics coming =)


----------



## Jrsfitpromo

This is a picture of my husband on our horse Skip. He was NOT a happy camper this day and decided to rear up, and I got him right at the start and he looks like a raptor  Poor baby...lol


----------



## lildonkey8

okay, that's a pretty freakin cool pic^^^^^^^


----------



## Jrsfitpromo

Skip after a bath...We call this "Gettin all the wiggles out." This was taken the same day as the rearing incident above..lol. He just was in a funk that day. Poor Skipidy-Doo-Dah and his parrot face


----------



## purplefrog55

Haha, these pictures are so cute


----------



## noddy

http://i55.tinypic.com/20k2k29.jpg 07(?) Stallion Parade in Cambridge, caught one of the boys rearing. Everyone inside was laughing because the handler said "That's ENOUGH!" right before he reared, and he went about three steps of goody goodness then went up.

http://i53.tinypic.com/a9wktt.jpg Britt decided to have a go at her new paddock mate, she's such a snit.

http://i51.tinypic.com/igjh9s.jpg Matthew Grayling, one of NZs best Eventers, having a disagreement with Gordon about the ribbon on his bridle (it was really windy).

http://i53.tinypic.com/2dj9a2s.jpg Oops, wrong way. Shetland Pas de Deux at 2010 HOY.

http://i56.tinypic.com/6yh8v9.jpg Not a horse, but a pain in the butt. This cat loves to sleep in boxes, walk around horses feet and be a nuisance in general.


----------



## Oxer

He was falling asleep as we were waiting for the jumper division to start. So i woke him up with an evil finger right up the nose. hahaha!


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha thats not very nice. (i might just have to try it lol)^^^


----------



## apachewhitesox

These aren't as good as some others but here are my best. One where sam decided to open his mouth in the middle of me taking the photo. Another where I got off Sam and hurt my foot and the photographer had good timing. The last of me sitting on Sammy and he apparently decided it was sleepy time.


----------



## fuadteagan

Jack a cute chestnut mini. Ahh, so funny. It was the middle of winter, he just came to the barn for training. It was so frozen that no one came to the barn. He was happy to have someone visiting. 







Umm, why are you bothering me? LOL







I love her eyes, she is like sleeping  LOL







Yeah, LOL







I love the donkey trying to get attention! So cute. And then Secret and Freedom. 








Ok, my first show ever. My mare stops in the middle of the ring, pees and I don't know. I kick like crazy, thinking she is like almost sleeping. Yeah, my mom caught a photo but it sucked! LOL


----------



## purplefrog55

A little bucking action, lol... 











Let's just pretend he was trying to bow like the sweet self he is  lol ♥


----------



## serafina

AngieLee said:


> I guess sunny was tired?


Holy cow! His nostrils looks like jet engine intakes in this picture! What a ham! :clap:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

OKay I Now have a few more haha. IN the one Phantom realized he couldn't bite the salt lick. Silly boy haha


----------

